# Holiday Hash Browns W/Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Dec 2, 2002)

Holiday Hash Browns 

1      (20-ounce) bag  refrigerated Southwest- or home-style shredded hash brown potatoes -- (1 pound 4 ounces) 
1      medium  bell pepper -- (1 cup) finely chopped 
1      medium  onion -- (1/2 cup) finely chopped 
2      tablespoons  grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2      teaspoon  salt 
1/4      teaspoon  pepper 
1      tablespoon  butter or margarine -- melted 
1      tablespoon  vegetable oil Additional grated Parmesan cheese -- if desired 

Heat oven to 325 F. Toss potatoes, bell pepper, onion, 2 tablespoons cheese, the salt and pepper. Pour butter and oil into rectangular pan, 13 × 
9 × 2 inches; tilt pan to cover bottom. Spread potato mixture in pan. 

Bake uncovered about 45 minutes, stirring once, until golden brown. Sprinkle with additional cheese before serving.  Yield: 6 servings. 


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving: 135 Calories; 5g Fat (34.5% calories from fat); 3g Protein; 
20g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 6mg Cholesterol; 250mg Sodium.  Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 Vegetable; 1 Fat.


----------

